# A new stray and some soon to be released ferals



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey everyone,

We picked up a red and white crested pigeon of some sort that was dropped off at the Edmonton Wildlife Rehab Society after being found as a stray. She's very pretty. 































In addition to our resident flock of 12 and my house pigeon, we also currently have a feral being treated for a fractured wing, and five ferals that will be released soon.

One had a badly broken wing and made a miraculous recovery after it was set by the veterinarian. She can fly very well and is very agile. One had a fractured leg that has healed very well too. The other three were babies that we had to handfeed for a couple of weeks and allow to grow a bit.

Here are a couple of pictures... they are in with our flock right now to gain strength and climatize a bit, so some of the pigeons in the pictures aren't being released...they're residents!


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

The two in the front of these two pictures are residents:


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice looking birds - Great Job you've done!
Are you going to keep the newcomer?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Great pics...great bunch of birds. I do wonder what breed that redhead is....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beauty!! I'm assuming that the crest, eye color and body type would give hints on the breed. Bet 'cha one of our members will know! 

What does the band say??

Healthy beautiful pigeons there, Insomniac!! Great job!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i love the red feathers.. beautifull bird
my favotite r always ferals..
great thet they'll b released


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

just so you know from what I see the red tiger is what I would call a flying flight here in the other traits that a flying flight carries, beak ,eye and plumage


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LokotaLoft said:


> just so you know from what I see the red tiger is what I would call a flying flight here in the other traits that a flying flight carries, beak ,eye and plumage


I think Lokota nailed it for you!

Terry


----------

